# White wheels on a mk4 galactic blue jetta?



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Yay or nay?
I haven't been able to find any pictures.
If anyone could help me out and post up any GB mk4 jettas with white wheels, it would be really appreciated.
Everyone runs silver/polished, just looking for something a bit different, that is if I like it.
Thanks!


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: White wheels on a mk4 galactic blue jetta? (macleanshaun)*

here are some white rxII's
ShelleylDub








http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: White wheels on a mk4 galactic blue jetta? (macleanshaun)*


----------



## Gladys2020 (Jul 8, 2020)

The model I like and will buy soon is the Audi A8. I want to put pictures of my upcoming car here, but I haven't had 5 posts to post photos


----------



## samcuran (Jul 13, 2020)

*Excited with galactic blue jetta.*

Hi all, can anyone send images of golden brown,black or designed jetta? 
because i was planning to design my favorite white jetta. 
looking for excited designs?


----------

